# flats ...



## trek 6500 (3. November 2009)

---gute alternative zum sehr leichten , dünnen davtus flat ? optik ist der hammer , aber die lager sind nach kurzer zeit am arsch . welche alternative fällt euch ein ? gibts  nicht von xlc was in der art ????


----------



## scylla (3. November 2009)

also ich hab die NC17 Sudpin III. So dünn wie die Davtus sind sie nicht, aber auch sehr leicht und bisher haben sie alles mitgemacht (Bis auf ein paar abgebrochene Pins - aber da wird Ersatz ja gleich mitgeliefert.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashxl (6. November 2009)

..also, angeblich sollen die von acros super sein. ABER:  keine ahnung wo man die kaufen kann (und da bin ich nicht die einzige). solltest du da was finden, gib mir bitte bescheid. 

ich fahr mit den "holzfäller" von truvativ. die sind super stabil aber halt weder leicht noch allzu flach.


----------



## Honigblume (6. November 2009)

Hab die MG1 von Wellgo, kommen an die Optik der Davtus natürlich nicht ran aber sind schön leicht und bisher stabil.


----------



## wintergriller (6. November 2009)

Bin auch auf der Suche nach Flats. Kennt eine von euch diese hier:

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/LargeImage.aspx?ModelID=35500&FileName=35500.jpg


----------



## trek 6500 (6. November 2009)

...die azonic fährt ein kumpel von mir - hat bisher nix negatives drüber verlauten lassen ..... die optik gefällt !!! sind halt eher net so arg leicht ...


----------



## wintergriller (7. November 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...die azonic fährt ein kumpel von mir - hat bisher nix negatives drüber verlauten lassen ..... die optik gefällt !!! sind halt eher net so arg leicht ...



Ist "das erste Mal" , dass ich Flats kaufen will. Deshalb eine blöde Frage: Was ist denn leicht bei Flats??
Die Azonic liegen bei 430g pro Paar. Momentan fahre ich Shimano M545, welche 567g wiegen.... Da dachte ich 430g wäre schön leicht!


----------



## scylla (7. November 2009)

Na ja, leicht ist immer relativ 
Meine Sudpin III wiegen laut Hersteller 385g das Paar (habs nicht selber verifiziert). Das ist für mich schon ein sehr anständiges Gewicht. 

Es gibt natürlich immer Leute, die auf maximalen Leichtbau stehen. Für die gibts dann Magnesium-Pedale mit unter 300g. Würde ich aber nicht machen da 1. schweineteuer (kosten mindestens das doppelte von Alupedalen) und 2. spröde, d.h. beim Aufsetzen brechen dir nicht nur die Pins ab, sondern reißen evtl. sogar aus dem Pedalkörper aus. Da ist dann irgendwann das ganze Pedal reif für den Restmüll 
Aber jeder wie's ihm gefällt 

LG, Scylla


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. November 2009)

Zwar (fast) off topic, aber sicher am rechten Ort meine Frage an die Profis hier:

Ich habe ja seit Kurzem ein Enduro, dessen Möglichkeiten ich langsam erkunde (Es hat mehr drauf als ich, definitiv!  ). An diesem Ding sind Flats montiert, natürlich mit Schraubpins. Eigentlich bin ich sehr zufrieden, wäre da nicht die Tatsache, dass ich mein Bike verliere!    Ich bin seit 20 Jahren gewohnt, dass ich mittels Klickies (anfangs hatten wir sogar kurze Zeit Riemchen) fest mit dem Bike verbunden bin - nun aber kriege ich weder die Heckpartie wirklich hoch (zwecks Hinterradumsetzen, über Äste klettern etc), noch behalte ich mein Bike an den Füßen, wenn ich springe.

Lerne ich das noch? Wenn ja, wie?   Klar arbeite ich mit meinem Gewicht, federe ein und lasse mich dann in die Luft katapultieren, aber das ist ja auch nicht immer möglich. 

Oder sollte ich für meine Zwecke Clickies mit Käfig montieren (wenn ja, welche?)? Was mir daran eher nicht gefällt, ist, dass sie mit normalen Schuhen (jetzt im Winter z.B.) nicht gut zu fahren sind, weil die Mechanik oben raussteht und der Käfig für die Schuhsohle damit unerreichbar ist.


----------



## scylla (7. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Oder sollte ich für meine Zwecke Clickies mit Käfig montieren (wenn ja, welche?



um Gottes Willen bloß nicht! Das ist ja lebensgefährlich! 

Probier doch mal, dich mit den Schuhen quasi in den Pedalen zu verkeilen. Schwierig zu erklären... also irgendwie den vorderen Fuß nach oben und den hinteren Fuß nach unten abwinkeln. Klar, was ich meine? 

Keine Sorge, irgendwann kommt das intuitiv. Wenn man von Klickies wieder auf Flats umsteigt ist halt die ganze Technik erst mal verhunzt. Ging mir auch so 
Da merkt man erst, wie sehr man früher geschummelt hat beim Springen  

*ende OT*
LG, Scylla


----------



## scylla (7. November 2009)

*doch noch mal OT*

die Pins auf maximale Länge rauszudrehen hilft für den Anfang auch. Dann fressen sich die Schuhe quasi richtig in den Pedalen fest. Die Schuhsohlen freuen sich allerdings nicht so sehr.... außer du hast five.tens, denen macht das nix 

*jetzt aber wirklich Ende OT*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (7. November 2009)

..kann auch nur bestätigen , dass man NUR mit den 510 wirlich richtig auf dem pedal klebt .alle anderen sind zwar beim normalen fahren fest auf dem pedalkörper , können auber bei treppen , kl. hüpfern etc . schon mal rutschen . was fähst du denn für schuhe auf den flats ??? stollensohlen geh´n gar net , das ist sehr gefährlich - und das mit dem käfig würd´ich auch lassen .... greez , kati


----------



## Bergradlerin (7. November 2009)

Okay, ich gestehe, dass ich momentan mit stabilen (warmen!) Bergstiefeln unterwegs bin. Offenbar ein _no go_.     

Man sieht allerdings vor allem bei Downhill(hobby)rennen häufig Käfigklickpedale. Deshalb ja meine Idee, ob das nicht geeignet wäre. Klar, man kommt vom Flat schon sehr flott runter - leider halt inmeinem Fall auch mal ungewollt...    Da ist wohl Übung angesagt. 

Wenn ich mir die 5.10 anschaffe, welche könnt Ihr empfehlen? Knöchelhohe Boots oder Schuhe? Gibt es Unterschiede in der Steifigkeit der Sohle? Hi-Bike hat gerade welche im Angebot für 79 Euro...  


Ähem... Langsam sind wir wirklich schon off-off topic!    Ich hoffe, es ist niemand böse deswegen?


----------



## crashxl (7. November 2009)

so ot ist das nun auch wieder nicht 

a) ich fahre die flats mit Trail-Runningschuhen..die haben ein Stollenprofil. Das mit dem "verlieren" ist nur manchmal, wenn ich grad am Berg anfahren muß und nicht richtig auf die Flats komme. Oder bei kleinen Absätzen.
Die Sohle von meinen Shimano-MTB Schuhen hat die Flats nicht ausgehalten.

b) nun, es heisst nicht ohne Grund, dass man Technik zuerst mit normalen Pedalen oder Flats etc. trainieren soll. Mit Clickis ist das eine "Schummelei".

c) ich fahre kein dh oder fr, sondern ganz normal (und grad mal ein Jahr) aber mit Flats habe ich das Gefühl schneller vom bike abspringen zu können und auch mehr auf Technik achten zu müssen und diese dann besser zu lernen. 

d) mhh, habt ihr auch so schöne Abdrücke der Pins in Euren Schienbeinen??


----------



## scylla (7. November 2009)

crashxl schrieb:


> d) mhh, habt ihr auch so schöne Abdrücke der Pins in Euren Schienbeinen??



 und von anderen Teilen am Bike  nicht nur am Schienbein 

@ Bergradlerin
Ich mach mir für die "härtere Gangart" auch manchmal Käfigklickies ans Rad. Aber nur, wenn ich den Trail ganz genau kenne. Wenn man ein neues Rad erst kennenlernt ist so was mM viel zu gefährlich. Man muss halt schon ganz genau einschätzen können, wann das Rad außer Kontrolle gerät, um dann noch rechtzeitig rauszukommen. Besser Rad verloren, als Knochen gebrochen 

Die Leute, die Downhillrennen fahren gehen halt einfach auch mehr Risiko ein als ich kleine Schisserin 

LG, Scylla

PS: wenns dich interessiert, ich hab die Käfig-Klicker von Shimano mit dem Alu-Käfig (weiß nicht mehr genau, wie die heißen)


----------



## trek 6500 (7. November 2009)

,,hab auch immer pin-schäden ..!!!! macht aber nix .-
hab die hohen 510- da ist auch der knöchel gut geschützt und der fuss hat gut halt !!!! 
zur info : fallen voerne sehr ! breit aus !!!! gruss, k.


----------



## Bergradlerin (8. November 2009)

Ich sehe schon: Ich muss das Biken nach nunmehr 20 aktiven Jahren einfach noch einmal neu lernen...   

Nachtrag: Wie fallen die 5.10 denn aus? Normal habe ich 40.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (8. November 2009)

...ich hab 39 und fahr die 40 er - aber wie gesagt , sind sehr breit !!! vorher mal wo reinschlupfen , wär´sicher gut .... der 39 er war bei mir zu kurz , bin mir dem zeh angestossen , 40 passt gut , aber ich hab einen sehr schmalen fuss, da is vorne schon viel luft - ich zieh´halt immer dicke socken rein - im sommer fahr ich die 661-modell weiss ich net mehr , die passen in 40 perfekt ... hab ich aber auch zuvor anprobiert ..


----------



## scylla (8. November 2009)

Bei mir ist es genau umgekehrt. Ich hab bei den normalen Radschuhen 39 und bei den 510 Impact Größe 38. In größeren würde ich hin und her rutschen, weil die so breit sind. 

@Bergradlerin
Schau mal bei Hibike. Da gibts ne Größentabelle für die 510.


----------



## Bergradlerin (11. November 2009)

Bestellung bei Hibike ist raus!  
Ich bin ja gespannt, ob´s nur am Schuhwerk liegt...


----------



## bestmove (12. November 2009)

Nochmal zu den Flats: Guckt Euch mal die Icon MG von Sixpack an! Das Paar kommt auf 375gramm ... kann leider noch nicht viel zusagen, hab sie erst seit 2 Wochen am bike aber machen bisher nen guten Eindruck  Hier gibt es auch einen kurzen Test über die AluminiumVersion ...

Alternativ: Nuke Proof Neutron Mag-Ti Pedal (280gramm/paar!) allerdings very expensive.


----------



## scylla (12. November 2009)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Ich bin ja gespannt, ob´s nur am Schuhwerk liegt...



Ich habe neuerdings auch Probleme beim Springen mit meinem Federwegsmonster. Liegt aber garantiert nicht an den Schuhen! Bis ich das Ding aus dem Sag rausgehoben hab, ist die meiste Energie weg und das bisschen, was die Reifen dann tatsächlich abheben sieht wahrscheinlich von außen betrachtet ziemlich armselig aus  Fühlt sich aber an wie ein riesen Satz, ist eben quasi ein "Federwegssprung" 

Jetzt aber Schluss mit dem OffTopic-Gequatsche


----------



## mangolassi (12. November 2009)

Das Problem kenn ich. Hast du auch die Zugstufe ganz auf Hase gedreht? Dann hilft vielleicht nur noch dünneres Öl, in meiner Pike hab ich 2,5er, das kriegt die Boxxer auch bald.


----------



## scylla (12. November 2009)

Danke, werd ich gleich mal ausprobieren (das mit der Zugstufe). Dämpfer und Gabel haben so viele Ventile und Knöpfe... im Moment komm ich mir noch leicht überfordert vor, das alles perfekt einzustellen . Da dreht man an dem einen Knopf, und dann harmonierts schon nicht mehr so gut mit den anderen Einstellungen...
Ansonsten... viel trainieren, und einfach mit mehr Wums abspringen


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Der untere Knopf ist es normalerweise. Oben kommt Luft rein und wird (am anderen Holm) die Platform eingestellt (auch: Lockout). Wenn Du Dein Bike auf dem Kopf stellst, siehst Du den Knubbel für Hase und Schildkröte. Hase heißt, die Gabel federt schneller aus, Schildkröte das Gegenteil. Dann bleibt die Gabel nach dem ersten Einfedern eingetaucht und fühlt sich träge an.


----------



## scylla (12. November 2009)

Danke für die Erklärung. Die Theorie ist mir einigermaßen geläufig  ... normale Zugstufe kenn ich auch von meinen anderen Gabeln. Jetzt hab ich aber auch noch High- und Lowspeed Compression und am Dämpfer noch einen Piggy mit extra Rädchen und Ventil (theoretisch ist das für die Endprogression). Hab auch am WE schon einige Stunden mit dem Studium von Bedienungsanleitungen und Einstelltipps verbracht. Aber die Praxis sieht halt doch immer gaaanz anders aus


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Ich dachte schon... Hätte mich auch gewundert, wenn ich Dir was Neues erzähle!  

Meist muss man sich millimeterweise rantasten, die Kombinationen austesten. Und dann ist doch strecken- und temperaturabhängig wieder alles anders...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mangolassi (12. November 2009)

oja, am Dämpfer probier ich jetzt noch rum
am Anfang konnte ich alle 100m was verstellen


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Ich scheine mich gerade aktiv ans Ende meiner Dämpfereinstellung ranzutasten... Vorgestern lag der Gummiring unten: Federweg Ende.


----------



## ollo (12. November 2009)

.....


----------



## mangolassi (12. November 2009)

achwas, abtauchen tut nur deine Durolux
uups, ich wollt doch im Ladies Forum nicht rumpöbeln


----------



## ollo (12. November 2009)

mangolassi schrieb:


> achwas, abtauchen tut nur deine Durolux
> uups, ich wollt doch im Ladies Forum nicht rumpöbeln




 verdammt sind die Fotos vom abtauchen doch irgendwo aufgetaucht ..... 

gruß ollo


----------



## Bergradlerin (12. November 2009)

Ist mir was entgangen?


----------



## mangolassi (12. November 2009)

nö, ich bin die Duro nur mal beim Kollegen probegefahren und musste feststellen, dass sie nichts für mich ist, aber ich wollt sie nicht schlechtmachen


----------



## ollo (12. November 2009)

also eine reine Verständniss Panne, meinerseits......ich hatte eher auf "schleich dich mit Deinem Einstellungsblabla" getippt 



ja tatsächlich taucht die Duro mehr ein, genauso wie es viele andere Luftgabeln auch machen, liegt in der Natur des Federungsmedium Luft, hatte meine Fox genauso wie die Revelation, einzig die Lyrik Coil und die Fox Vanilla waren da angenehmer und das ganze noch bei der Lyrik über Low- und Highspeed unterdrückt. 

Fährst Du die Coil oder die Luftvariante der Boxxer in Deinem 901 ?? Die Gabelfrage für das 901 ist bei mir noch nicht endgültig durch.....Boxxer, BOS, Kowa und Luft oder Coil ???

und um bei den Flats zu bleiben, Canfield und Point one bauen flach, hier wird gerade über die Flats diskutiert
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=402914&page=44

gruß Ollo


----------



## mangolassi (12. November 2009)

Ist ne Worldcup und die funktioniert super, wenn ich ne eigene hab wirds zu 99,9% auch so eine. Für 2,8 kg kriegt man einfach nicht mehr Perfomance. Mir reicht die Absenkung per Spanngurt, die ist zuverlässig
Hierzulande fährt man aber auch eher lange hoch und lange runter, da senkt man die Gabel eh nur einmal ab.

Die Point1 gefallen mir auch, aber jetzt gibts erstmal die SudpinIII. Canfield find ich häßlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (12. November 2009)

mangolassi schrieb:


> Die Point1 gefallen mir auch, aber jetzt gibts erstmal die SudpinIII. Canfield find ich häßlich.



Sudpin fahre ich auch. Kannst eingentlich nichts falsch machen damit. Aber die Pointone könnten mir auch gefallen. Wäre da nicht der doppelt so hohe Preis 

@ ollo 
Hab ich jetzt eigentlich die topp Einstelltipps fürs 901 verpasst 
Wir beißen hier doch nicht...


----------



## ollo (13. November 2009)

scylla schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> @ ollo
> Hab ich jetzt eigentlich die topp Einstelltipps fürs 901 verpasst
> Wir beißen hier doch nicht...




...ob das die topp Einstelltipps waren  ...hier noch mal, vielleicht hilft es ....hat sich aus einigen "Touren" mit anderen 901 Fahrern mal so ergeben...

- am Piggy den Bottom out ( Durchschlagschutz) ganz raus ( es sei den 
   Du bist die Dropkönigin und alles unter 5 Metern ist für Dich 
   Kindergeburtstag), dazu 4 mm Imbus in eines der Löcher des blauen 
   Stellrädchens stecken und drehen bis die drei Markierungen zu sehen  
   sind.
- Druck im Piggy Kontrollieren und 150 PSI raufpumpen (min. druck 125 PSI 
   nicht unterschreiten, sonst Dämpfer irgendwann Platt)
- den SAG nicht einstellen wenn Frau draufsitz, sondern steht (ist ja ein 
   Bergab Rad) 19-25 mm SAG, mehr je nach Geschmackssache und 
   Gelände (Liteville empfiehlt bis zu 40%)
- Zugstufe, schwer was zu sagen, jeder hat so seine vorlieben, zu 
   langsam= Fahrwerk verhärtet sich, zu schnell = Abwurfgefühle, als 
   vergleich mal darauf achten wie Schnell oder Langsam eure Autos bei 
   Bodenwellen ein und ausfedern, ist ein realtiv guter Anhaltspunkt. 
- Die Geometrieanpassung spez. am 901 nicht zu vergessen, wenn die Geo 
   verstellt ist verstellen sich auch die anderen Parameter wieder, ist  
   wirklich eine Fleißarbeit, erst einmal das Grundsetup zu finden und dann 
   noch pro Geoverstellung wieder ein neues Setup......und die Gbael 
   kommt erst noch  

geht Leider nicht kürzer zu schreiben und ich hoffe es war hier nicht zu "Erklärbär mäßig", sind ja hier doch einige "Moscherrinnen" im Forum unterwegs  
Warte noch auf den Tag wo es  mal ein Einstellvideo gibt und nicht immer nur Standbilder in irgendwelchen Bikebravos oder Trockene Einstellanleitungen. 
Dieses "Zugstufe vorne nur so schnell das das Voderrad nicht abhebt", geht gar nicht, bei einer Schweren Frontpartie, kann die Zugstufe noch so offen sein  da hebt sich das Rad nur wenn ich es anhebe 

@magolassi,

deswegen schwanke ich noch zwischen Rock Shox und Kowa, Kowa ist zwar schwerer hat aber die Absenkunk von 200 auf 30 mm, immer dieses was ist wichtiger, irgendeine wird es schon . 
Das mit dem Spanngurt kenne ich nur vom Transport im Auto......für die Tour die simpelste Methode, leben leicht gemacht 

gruß Ollo


----------



## scylla (13. November 2009)

@ ollo  
Danke für die Tipps. Hab nebenan schon einen anderen Thread für das Topic aufgemacht. Könnte im Moment nämlich noch anderweitig Hilfe gebrauchen 

LG, Scylla


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. März 2014)

Jetzt muss ich diesen Uralt-Fred mal wieder ausgraben:
Ich möchte mir für einen Fahrtechnikkurs Flats kaufen. Normalerweise fahr ich nur mit Klickies, aber zum Üben sind nun Flats einfach besser. Bei mir muss alles schön leicht sein, (schwer bin ich selber 
Hat schon mal jemand von euch hiervon gehört? www.bike-components.de/products/info/p25145_Traverse-XCF-07AC-Plattformpedale.html
Die brauchen nicht für die Ewigkeit gemacht sein, ich möchte sie mit Trailschuhen oder leichten Bergschuhen fahren. Und, jetzt kommt`s: So lange es so kalt ist, sollen sie ans Rennrad für den Arbeitsweg. Braucht niemand Style-Polizei spielen, wie das aussieht, ist mir auf dem Renner wurscht.


----------



## scylla (7. März 2014)

auch hier wieder meine uralte Empfehlung für die Echo Käfigpedale, vor allem da du mit Bergschuhen drauf fahren willst und keinen Wert auf Style legst


----------



## Pfadfinderin (7. März 2014)

Die sehen gut aus, das überleg ich mir, auch wenn sie teurer sind. Aber vermutlich besser geeignet für meinen Einsatzzweck, da hast du vollkommen Recht. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (7. März 2014)

"Nur" 7€ teurer
http://www.trialmarkt.de/Pedale/Pedale-Echo-TR-Single-Cage::1204.html

und in Österreich sogar minimal billiger
http://www.trialstore.at/index.php?a=2024
wobei sich das mit dem Versand wieder ausgleichen könnte.


----------



## mtbbee (7. März 2014)

Scylla ist wie oft an vielem "Schuld"  ....ebenso an den Pedalen ... haben inzwischen an einigen unserer Räder die Echos verbaut und ist eine Top Empfehlung. Komme selbst mit diesen super zurecht und gibt chice Farbkombis je nach Rad. Weiterhin kann man diese gut auseinander nehmen und die Achse fetten, nur mit Ersatzlagern weiss ich noch nicht so recht .... Mann mag die 45 NRTH lieber, da krallen sich Sohlen nicht ganz so fest wie bei den Echos.


----------



## scylla (7. März 2014)

wg Lagern schau mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welche-pedale.657244/page-4#post-11760638


----------



## mtbbee (7. März 2014)

ich schliesse mich Ray an - super Tip - Danke


----------



## Lahmschnecke (7. März 2014)

Pfadi - ich hab das gleiche "Problem" - Fahrtechnik steht an und dann bin ich in letzter Zeit auch mehrfach wegen der Klickies aus- oder abgestiegen. Aber ich hab ja die Echos schon am Winterradl und muß nur ummontieren - aber Achtung, die Dinger sind scharfkantig!


----------



## HiFi XS (8. März 2014)

Hi @Pfadfinderin

Die @Principiante hat mir neulich auf die Crankbrothers aufmerksam gemacht. Sie hat die jetzt auf ihr Freerider und ich durfte die Testen - WOW! Ich war sofort überzeugt. Die krallen so richtig gut ein und sind zur zeit preiswert zu bekommen bie BMO - in grau und grün. Ich habe testberichte gelesen, wo der Achse brechen kann (oder so was ähnliches) aber bei unserem Gewicht und Einsatzzweck vielleicht nicht so relevant.

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/Bike-T...tformpedal-Eurobike-2013-Limited-Edition.html

Die Echos finde ich sehr hubsch von der Optik her! Die hätte ich gern auf mein Citybike... Hmmm 

Es kann gut sein, dass Du zum überzeugten nicht-klickies Pfadfinderin wird!


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. März 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Hi @
> Es kann gut sein, dass Du zum überzeugten nicht-klickies Pfadfinderin wird!



Nein, das ganz sicher nicht! Ich hab schon diverse Technikcamps gemacht, wo ich mit Nicht-Klicks gefahren bin und war jedesmal froh, wieder die Klickies montieren zu können. Ich bin überzeugte Klickie-Fahrerin!   Nur für Balance-Übungen oder Track-Stand, HR-versetzen etc. sind Bärentatzen oder Flats einfach besser. Aber sobald es wieder an Abfahren geht, kommen wieder die Klicks drauf. 
Die Cranks sind mir, ehrlich gesagt, zu schwer, wenn es für das gleiche Geld welche gibt, die erheblich leicher sind. Und da sie ja auch auf den Renner sollen....
Mit Bergschuhen oder Winterstiefeln sind so Käfigpedale wirklich super, das weiß ich von meinen 2-seitigen auf meinem Arbeitsradel.


----------



## HiFi XS (8. März 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Nein, das ganz sicher nicht! Ich hab schon diverse Technikcamps gemacht, wo ich mit Nicht-Klicks gefahren bin und war jedesmal froh, wieder die Klickies montieren zu können. Ich bin überzeugte Klickie-Fahrerin!   Nur für Balance-Übungen oder Track-Stand, HR-versetzen etc. sind Bärentatzen oder Flats einfach besser. Aber sobald es wieder an Abfahren geht, kommen wieder die Klicks drauf.
> Die Cranks sind mir, ehrlich gesagt, zu schwer, wenn es für das gleiche Geld welche gibt, die erheblich leicher sind. Und da sie ja auch auf den Renner sollen....
> Mit Bergschuhen oder Winterstiefeln sind so Käfigpedale wirklich super, das weiß ich von meinen 2-seitigen auf meinem Arbeitsradel.




OK - verstehe - aber Käfigpedale auf einem Renner leuchten mir nicht so ein!  Ich habe aber kein Rennrad - dann habe ich sowas auch nicht im Kopf (Gewicht... vielleicht soll ich mehr gedanken darüber machen! Mein Fully ist so schwer...)


----------



## mtbbee (8. März 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> wg Lagern schau mal hier:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/welche-pedale.657244/page-4#post-11760638



Lager sind mal testweise gewechselt: sind die gleichen wie für die Eggbeater ... allerdings ist da so eine Art Gleitlager drin welches sich nicht austauschen läßt - so jedenfalls der erste Endruck


----------



## mtbbee (8. März 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugte Klickie-Fahrerin!   Nur für Balance-Übungen oder Track-Stand, HR-versetzen etc. sind Bärentatzen oder Flats einfach besser. Aber sobald es wieder an Abfahren geht, kommen wieder die Klicks drauf.


War ich bis vor Kurzem auch ... am Hardtail bleiben sie dran, denn das Teil ist für schnelles Fahren gedacht, am Racefully gerade für ein wenig mehr Technik Übungen die Echos (ansonsten Eggies), fürs Fatbike sowieso Echos ... gibt einfach mehr Sicherheit bei dem Gefühl schnell absteigen zu können. Ich werde sicher oft bei den Bikes hin und her wechseln.
Die Echos wiegen genau 300 g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (8. März 2014)

Vielleicht auch diese

Habe ich an meinem kleinen, grünen Monster verbaut. Haben Supergrip, sind schön flach, ok - nicht ganz leicht.


----------



## Ptech (9. März 2014)

Contec Rapid wären vielleicht was: Flach,leicht,nicht so riesig. Könntest zur Not sicher an den Renner schrauben.Und mit ca.50 Euro erschwinglich.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. März 2014)

Stimmt, die sehen echt edel aus 
Mein Mann meinte gerade, dass wir sowas wie die Echos noch in unserer Restkisten haben müsste, mal gucken.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (9. März 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> OK - verstehe - aber Käfigpedale auf einem Renner leuchten mir nicht so ein!  Ich habe aber kein Rennrad - dann habe ich sowas auch nicht im Kopf (Gewicht... vielleicht soll ich mehr gedanken darüber machen! Mein Fully ist so schwer...)



Das ist nur deshalb, damit ich, solange es noch so kalt in der Früh ist, evtl. auch mit Winterstiefeln oder Bergschuhen in die Arbeit radeln kann, nicht wg. "schnell vom Rad kommen". Obwohl so im Stadtverkehr....


----------



## HiFi XS (9. März 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das ist nur deshalb, damit ich, solange es noch so kalt in der Früh ist, evtl. auch mit Winterstiefeln oder Bergschuhen in die Arbeit radeln kann, nicht wg. "schnell vom Rad kommen". Obwohl so im Stadtverkehr....



Die Contec Pedale gefallen mir nicht - da wäre ich skeptisch - die sehen aus wie die, die ich mal hatte - sahen zwar chic aus, aber diese Mittelteil, wo es gewölbt ist  hat dazu gefuhrt, dass der Fuß nicht plan auf der Pedale 'gesessen' hat und der Halt auf den Pins war gar nicht gut.

Die Superstar, Echo, Crankbrothers etc. sind flach oder sind sogar leicht konkav - der Schuh hat den viel bessere Kontakt mit dem Pins.


----------



## Martina H. (10. März 2014)

... und die neuen Superstar (Delta) sind nochmal deutlich besser, was den Grip (und die Optik) angeht...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. März 2014)

Danke HiFi, das ist natürlich ein wichtiger Hinweis! Wäre schade, wenn man Geld ausgibt und dann soviel Halt hat wie mit FlipFlops auf Klick-Pedalen


----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Das ist nur deshalb, damit ich, solange es noch so kalt in der Früh ist, evtl. auch mit Winterstiefeln oder Bergschuhen in die Arbeit radeln kann, nicht wg. "schnell vom Rad kommen". Obwohl so im Stadtverkehr....



Grad dafür finde ich halt im Allgemeinen die Käfigpedale ein ganzes Stück besser als Plattformpedale mit Pins.
Auf den Käfigpedalen hat man mit fast jedem Schuh sehr akzeptablen Grip, Plattformpedale sind da viel "selektiver" was die Sohlenbeschaffenheit angeht (eigentlich finde ich alle meine Plattformpedale nur mit 5.10 und La Sportiva Ganda Guide brauchbar, mit 08/15 Wanderschuhen dagegen relativ suboptimal).
Wenn man öfter mal die Pedale gegen Steine dengelt, dann verformt sich der Käfig relativ leicht, lässt sich aber auch wieder mit der Zange in Form biegen


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. März 2014)

Danke Mädels für eure ganzen Tipps! Mein Mann hat in unserer Kruschkiste noch ein Paar Käfigpedale gefunden  Möchte echt mal wissen, wo das ganze Zeug herkommt, hab schon ewig kein Rad mehr mit Pedalen gekauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (10. März 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Danke Mädels für eure ganzen Tipps! Mein Mann hat in unserer Kruschkiste noch ein Paar Käfigpedale gefunden  Möchte echt mal wissen, wo das ganze Zeug herkommt, hab schon ewig kein Rad mehr mit Pedalen gekauft.



Wobei man noch dazu erwähnen sollte, dass die Trial-Käfigpedale (sehr flach und breit bauend, mit großen scharfen Zacken am Käfig) nochmal eine ganz andere Nummer als Trekkingrad-Käfigpedale sind 
In meinem letzten Post hatte ich erstere im Sinn.
Das mit der Kruschelkiste hört sich eher nach letzterem an.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (10. März 2014)

Ich probier´s mal, dann kann ich ja immer noch welche kaufen, Fahrtechnik ist er Ende Mai.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. März 2014)

Gestern sind nun die Echos gekommen, wiegen 305g (incl. Plastiktüte)  und sehen echt gut aus. Ich hab sie in rot bestellt, finde die nicht so scheußlich. Der Käfig sieht echt riesig aus, gut, dass ich Schuhgröße 40 hab 
Danke nochmal für den Tipp! Ausprobieren muss noch warten, das BMC hat grad kein hinteres Laufrad und eigentlich fahr ich ja eh lieber Klickies. Also Rückmeldung dann spätestens Anfang Juni.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. März 2014)

Pfadi  - ich hab auch die roten . Vorsicht, die Krallen sind ganz schön scharf!

Zur Vervollständigung als Weiterführung meiner "Flats und eingeschlafenen Füße"- Frage aus dem "Mädels im Einsatz" - Thread: Ich übe fleißig mit den Flats und es wird immer besser. Die Schuhe schnüre ich nur ganz locker, seither ist es auch mit den eingeschlafenen Füßen besser. So ganz habe ich die optimale Fußposition auf dem Flatpedal noch nicht gefunden. Aber ich bemühe mich Scyllas Anmerkung zu folgen und aktiver auf dem Pedal zu stehen. Seither klebt´s auch besser . Am Wochenende kommt die Stunde der Wahrheit beim Fahrtechnik-Kurs.


----------



## scylla (19. März 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> So ganz habe ich die optimale Fußposition auf dem Flatpedal noch nicht gefunden. Aber ich bemühe mich Scyllas Anmerkung zu folgen und aktiver auf dem Pedal zu stehen. Seither klebt´s auch besser . Am Wochenende kommt die Stunde der Wahrheit beim Fahrtechnik-Kurs.



Grundposition: vorderer Fuß nach hinten gekippt, hinterer Fuß nach vorne gekippt (muss nicht extrem sein, leichte Kippung reicht)
z.B.: 



Hinterrad hochziehen: beide Füße nach vorne gekippt, der hintere evtl ein bisschen mehr
z.B.: 



Locker und unverkrampft mit leicht angewinkelten Knien zentral überm Rad zu stehen ist aber fast wichtiger als die Fußstellung. Nur so kann man Bodenunebenheiten mit den Beinen "abfangen" ohne das Rad unter den Füßen zu verlieren.
Denk einfach, du wärst ein Cowboy aufm Rodeopferd  -> Beine breit und locker aus den Knien abfedern

Viel Spaß bei deinem Kurs


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. März 2014)

Danke, Scylla... schönes Anschauungsmaterial! Genau die lockere Zentralposition übe ich (im langsamen rollen, still stehen klappt (noch) nicht ) derzeit. Wie sitzt der Fuß auf dem Pedal? Ziemlich mit der Fußmitte, eher mit dem ersten Drittel? Diese Fußstellung meinte ich . Beim Klick ist ja eher das erste Frußdrittel auf dem Pedal.

Und bis ich mal beim Hinterrad-hochziehen bin... das dauert noch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (19. März 2014)

Lahmschnecke schrieb:


> Danke, Scylla... schönes Anschauungsmaterial! Genau die lockere Zentralposition übe ich (im langsamen rollen, still stehen klappt (noch) nicht ) derzeit. Wie sitzt der Fuß auf dem Pedal? Ziemlich mit der Fußmitte, eher mit dem ersten Drittel? Diese Fußstellung meinte ich . Beim Klick ist ja eher das erste Frußdrittel auf dem Pedal.
> 
> Und bis ich mal beim Hinterrad-hochziehen bin... das dauert noch...



Üb die zentrale Position lieber beim ganz normalen Fahren und in normalem Tempo, am besten auf was holprigem (Wurzelteppich, Treppe, o.ä.). Selbst grobes Kopfsteinpflaster und ein Hardtail reichen schon, um sehr gut einen Unterschied zu spüren, bzw. zu merken was man machen muss.
Slowmotion-Rollen und Balancieren ist was anderes und erfordert eher andere Techniken als lockeres Abfedern und "Verkeilen" in den Pedalen.
Du kannst auch beim Pedalieren in der Ebene und bergauf mal versuchen, trotz Flats ein wenig am Pedal zu ziehen, indem du den hinteren Fuß ins Pedal drückst und ihn weit anstellst. Das trainiert so ein bisschen die Mobilität im Sprunggelenk und die Muskelspannung allgemein im Fuß, und gibt dir ein Gefühl, was du deiner Schuh/Pedal-Kombination zutrauen kannst. Da geht erfahrungsgemäß sehr viel, mit meinem VXI Elements kann ich sogar einbeinig fahren, wenn ich mich darauf konzentriere, den Fuß immer gut ans Pedal zu drücken.

Ich hab auf Flats den Fuß immer relativ mittig (nicht ganz Fußmitte) auf dem Pedal. Die Standfläche ist auf jeden Fall weiter hinten als mit Klickern.
Damit kann ich mich besonders mit den "weichen" Sohlen der Freerider schön ins Pedal krallen. Wenn ich eher weiter vorne auf dem Ballen stehe, klappt das nicht so gut und es ist mehr Spannung nötig, um den Fuß nicht abkippen zu lassen.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. März 2014)

@ schneggli: Wo und bei wem hast du denn Fahrtechnikkurs? Du hattest es schon mal geschrieben, gell?
Auch mit den Klicks sollte man mit Fußspannung fahren, sonst kann es mal beim Überspringen von Schwellen oder Prützen etc. zu ganz bösen Verletzungen kommen, wenn man versehentlich ausklickt.


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. März 2014)

Ach Scylla , wenn ich Dich nicht hätte  ...
OK, ich werde alles beherzigen, Holperwege in lockerer zentraler Position mit ganz leicht gebeugten Knien und leichte V-Pedalstellung bei fast mittigem Fuß mit mittlerer Geschwindigkeit...
ojepjeoje... ob das in meinem Alter noch was wird... Aber DANKE!


----------



## Lahmschnecke (19. März 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ schneggli: Wo und bei wem hast du denn Fahrtechnikkurs? Du hattest es schon mal geschrieben, gell?
> Auch mit den Klicks sollte man mit Fußspannung fahren, sonst kann es mal beim* Überspringen von Schwellen oder Prützen* etc. zu ganz bösen Verletzungen kommen, wenn man versehentlich ausklickt.


 
 ich schneck´ da immer drüber und durch, ich kann nicht springen


----------



## HiFi XS (19. März 2014)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ schneggli: Wo und bei wem hast du denn Fahrtechnikkurs? Du hattest es schon mal geschrieben, gell?
> Auch mit den Klicks sollte man mit Fußspannung fahren, sonst kann es mal beim Überspringen von Schwellen oder Prützen etc. zu ganz bösen Verletzungen kommen, wenn man versehentlich ausklickt.





Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> @ schneggli: Wo und bei wem hast du denn Fahrtechnikkurs? Du hattest es schon mal geschrieben, gell?
> Auch mit den Klicks sollte man mit Fußspannung fahren, sonst kann es mal beim Überspringen von Schwellen oder Prützen etc. zu ganz bösen Verletzungen kommen, wenn man versehentlich ausklickt.


 
Das Springen mit Flats erfordert eine neue Technik- ganz besonders wenn du mit weniger Geschwindigkeit unterwegs bis. Mit Klicks get das alles einfacher - aber mit Flats wird die richtige Technik gelernt. Droppen geht relativ easy aber uber Hindernisse zu hoppen nicht so. Tja da arbeite ich dran


----------



## Lahmschnecke (23. März 2014)

Update:
Gestern den ganzen Tag Fahrtechnik - und schon bei der ersten Übung (ganz langsames Pedalieren mit gezogener Hinterradbremse in einer vorgegeben Spur) war mir klar, dass ich hier mir Klicks viel früher ausgestiegen wäre. Auch später bei schwierigeren Übungen (hohe Stufen, steil bergauf anfahren, flache Stufen aufwärts...) war ich happy mit den Saints + 5.10! Ich bin nicht einmal abgerutscht, und habe mich viel safer gefühlt. Und wäre ich bei meinem Rückwärts-Salto (sehr steile Rampe aufwärts auf Asphalt, Fahrfehler, Vorderrad kam hoch) in Klickies gewesen, ich weiß nicht was passiert wäre... der Sturz wäre auf jeden Fall schlimmer gewesen. So stand ich schon auf dem Boden und konnte mir das Rad einigermaßen vom Leibe halten.
Fazit: Ich bleibe bei Flats! Mittlerweile kleben auch die Schuhe gut, ich habe die Position auf dem Pedal gefunden - und werde weiter üben üben üben...


----------



## mtbbee (23. März 2014)

@Lahmschnecke, kann Dir in Allem zustimmen, durfte ich ja selbst die letzten drei Tage erleben. Dem Bergaufkletterrn sind ebenso keine Grenzen gesetzt, auch wenns mal schwieriger wird.
Echos und 5.10 sind eine gute Kombination (für mich) ... wie bei einigen jedoch festgestellt, ist das so individuell wie mit dem Sattel


----------



## iAMx (28. Mai 2014)

Hi 

Ich reihe mich mal in den Thread ein, wenn es ok ist. 
Und zwar suche ich auch Flats und hab dazu mal ein paar generelle Fragen. 

Wie breit sind denn eure Füße so? Steht ihr auch auf den seitlichen Pins drauf? Und wie ist das, wenn man eher schmale Füße hat? Gibt es Schuhe, die einem Füße quasi breit genug machen, das man auch die gesamte Auflagefläche benutzen kann? 

Hab mir ja schon viele Flats angeschaut, aber mich noch nicht entscheiden können, unteranderem auch wegen den Fragen zur Breite.

Im speziellen wo ich vorhin drüber gestolpert bin, kennt ihr die Grade5 Pedale? Typ 3? Taugen die was? Klingen für den Preis ja schon zu gut... Oo

Danke schonmal und einen schönen Tag noch


----------



## 4mate (28. Mai 2014)

Ab #57 lesen. Da steht alles. Echos in Rot bestellen, das tropfende
Blut der zerschrammten Schienbeine fällt dann überhaupt nicht auf


----------



## iAMx (28. Mai 2014)

4mate schrieb:


> Ab #57 lesen. Da steht alles. Echos in Rot bestellen, das tropfende
> Blut der zerschrammten Schienbeine fällt dann überhaupt nicht auf



Sorry, vllt bin ich zu blöd es zu finden  aber da wird leider überhaupt nichts von meinen Fragen beantwortet ab #57 und auch davor hab ich auch nichts gesehen.
Ich wollte nicht wissen, welcher Teil vom Fuß eher auf dem Pedal steht, sondern ob wie es mit der seitlichen Breite aussieht. Das ist nicht wirklich das selbe. Ich hab sehr schmale Füße und stehe -zumindest in nicht explizieten Bikeschuhen immer zwischen den seitlichen Pins bzw mit dem Sohlenrand dran, der kein greifen der Pins mehr erlaubt. Bei den Käfigpedalen ist es genau die gleiche Frage, wie es aussieht, wenn man seitlich nicht mehr auf dem Käfig steht, sondern nur vorne und hinten... (nichts desto trotz sind die Echos interessant, danke sehr!)
Daher hätte ich gern gewusst, ob ich das Problem immer haben werde, die richtigen Schuhe es lösen oder ich entsprechend schmale Pedale brauche. 
Zu den Grade5 hab ich auch nichts gesehen  

Bin ich zu blöd und seh einfach nicht, wo das steht, was ich suche???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Votec Tox (28. Mai 2014)

Schmalere Pedale und möglichst breite Schuhe.
Dieses Pedal (nur als Beispiel) ist nur 8cm schmal:
http://r2-bike.com/steinbach-hakenpedal-titan
Ich denke, daß die kleinsten 5/10 Schuhe eine breitere Sohle haben.
Welche Schuhgröße hast Du denn?


----------



## iAMx (28. Mai 2014)

Trotz schmalen Füßen Gr 40. und trotzdem hab ich das Problem (wenn ich im Schuh eben nicht gnadenlos rumrutschen will). Also würden die passenden Schuhe mit der Breite Abhilfe schaffen?! Klingt ja schonmal gut. 
Danke für den Link. Bin bisher noch nicht über so schmale Pedale gestolpert.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (2. Juni 2014)

@ Scylla:
Vielen Dank nochmal für den Tipp mit den Echos! Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten beim Anfahren und schnellen holprigen Trails hab ich mich dann doch schnell an die Dinger gewöhnt. Ich fahr jetzt mit Mavic Bikeschuhen ohne Cleats drin und es hält im Prinzip bombenfest. Aber auch da muss ich beim Fuß Aufsetzen schon gucken, dass ich ihn gleich richtig platziere beim Anfahren, aber auch das ging jeden Tag besser. Jedenfalls fühle ich mich mit den Echos viel wohler als ich mich das mit den Pin-Flats jemals gefühlt hab.
Ich lass die Dinger jetzt bis auf Weiteres mal an meinem BMC dran. Sehen auch nicht mal übel aus.


----------



## Chrige (2. Juni 2014)

So, habe nun auch 2 Wochen Dauertest meiner neuen Flats (mit Pins) und Fivetens hinter mir. Ich bin begeistert. Ich habe nahezu den gleichen Halt wie mit den Klicks zuvor, traue aber viel mehr.
Ich habe nun eine Frage: In den letzten Tagen meines Bikeurlaubs spürte ich die Pins durch die Sohle meines Fivetens Freeriders. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich dies vorher einfach nicht wahrgenommen hatte oder ob es sich wirklich verändert hatte. Ist das normal? Nicht, dass es gross stören würde. Falls das aber nicht normal ist und sich das bei mir verändert hat, würde ich beim Verkäufer meiner Schuhe vorbei gehen, da er mir eine 2jährige Garantie gab.
Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.
PS: Muss nur noch meine Fotos sortieren und dann gibt es den verlangten Reisebericht


----------



## HiFi XS (2. Juni 2014)

Chrige schrieb:


> So, habe nun auch 2 Wochen Dauertest meiner neuen Flats (mit Pins) und Fivetens hinter mir. Ich bin begeistert. Ich habe nahezu den gleichen Halt wie mit den Klicks zuvor, traue aber viel mehr.
> Ich habe nun eine Frage: In den letzten Tagen meines Bikeurlaubs spürte ich die Pins durch die Sohle meines Fivetens Freeriders. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob ich dies vorher einfach nicht wahrgenommen hatte oder ob es sich wirklich verändert hatte. Ist das normal? Nicht, dass es gross stören würde. Falls das aber nicht normal ist und sich das bei mir verändert hat, würde ich beim Verkäufer meiner Schuhe vorbei gehen, da er mir eine 2jährige Garantie gab.
> Vielen Dank schon mal für die Antworten.
> PS: Muss nur noch meine Fotos sortieren und dann gibt es den verlangten Reisebericht


 

Ich benutzte immer orthopädische Einlagen mit meinen 5/10s und spure nix. Ich denke, dass so lange die Schuhsohle von den Pins nicht zerstört wird ist alles im grünen Bereich. Vielleicht hast du 'Prinzessin' Füßen und spürst einfach mehr? Vielleicht eine Einlage kaufen im Schuhgeschäft.


----------



## Votec Tox (2. Juni 2014)

Die Sohlen der 5/10 Freerider werden definitiv mit der Zeit/Nutzung weicher - aber ob schon nach zwei Wochen 
Habe diesen Winter zusätzlich die FR Element gekauft und im direkten Vergleich zu meinen alten Freeridern fiel mir deutlich auf um wieviel weicher die Sohle der alten schon ist.


----------



## murmel04 (3. Juni 2014)

Die Sohle des freerider ist schon sehr weich. 
Ich nehme den freerider als Sommerschuh, ansonsten den Impact.
Vor zwei Wochen hatte ich dann das 1x wieder den freerider an und oh Schreck hat der sich ausgelatscht angefüht.
Das Gefühl mit dem Pedal durchspüren hatte ich auch trotz anderer Sohle .
Na da hatte Frau einen Grund für eine Bestellung , wie der neue dann ist, wird sich zeigen und ich hoffe er ist etwas fester


----------



## Chrige (3. Juni 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten. Es stört mich ja auch nicht, wollte nur wissen, ob das "normal" ist. Zudem wurden die Schuhe ausserordentlich viel auf den Kapverden beansprucht (Trage- und Schiebestrecken sei Dank )


----------



## scylla (3. Juni 2014)

Die Pins spüre ich nicht (bin da auch eher unempfindlich). Aber weicher werden sie schon mit der Zeit, das stimmt. Wobei ich das eher sogar positiv finde -> mehr Gefühl fürs Pedal und so. Nach zwei Wochen ganztägiger Benutzung dürften die Dinger auch gut eingelatscht sein, das ist ganz normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrige (6. Juni 2014)

Ich traf gestern beim Biken den Inhaber des Freerideshops, wo ich die Fivetens gekauft hatte und sprach ihn kurzerhand auf das Durchdrücken der Pins an. Er meinte, das soll nicht sein und ich soll die Schuhe mal vorbeibringen. Mal schauen, was er meint, wenn er die Schuhe sieht (war gestern mit den Klickies unterwegs). Mich stört es ja eigentlich nicht, möchte aber doch sicher sein, dass es sich um keinen Materialfehler handelt.


----------



## murmel04 (6. Juni 2014)

Vielleicht gibts ja ein paar neue


----------



## Principiante (18. Juni 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du 'Prinzessin' Füßen und spürst einfach mehr?


 der war gut!

Zu den Schuhen:
...ich fahre die "Freerider" im Winter, ansonsten aber nur die "Spitfire" und die haben extra eine weiche Sohle, was ich auch möchte, Du kannst dich mit den Füßen richtig auf die Flats "krallen". Da spüre ich die Pins auch, aber positiv gesehen.
Die Sohle der Freerider finde ich dagegen echt fest und hart. Ich habe sogar ein Paar wieder verkauft und durch ein Paar Spitfire ersetzt.
Sie sind halt empfindlicher und laufen sich auch schneller ab, aber man hat echt ein super griffiges Gefühl für die Pedalen, man kann fast schon die Pedalen mit den Füßen "greifen"! (...sozusagen  )
Ich habe die Five Ten Impact, Freerider und Spitfire getestet und die Spitfire haben eindeutig den besten Grip. Eben durch diese weiche Sohle.
Darum ärger Dich nicht, obwohl mich das auch wundert, das Du die Pins mit den Freeridern spüren kannst.
Oder hast Du die Pins eventuell zu weit rausgedreht?

LG, Principiante!


----------



## Bettina (18. Juni 2014)

iAMx schrieb:


> Trotz schmalen Füßen Gr 40. und trotzdem hab ich das Problem (wenn ich im Schuh eben nicht gnadenlos rumrutschen will). Also würden die passenden Schuhe mit der Breite Abhilfe schaffen?! Klingt ja schonmal gut.
> Danke für den Link. Bin bisher noch nicht über so schmale Pedale gestolpert.



Hi, ich habe auf einem Bike die Exustar E-PB525, die sind 90x90mm und ich bin mit diesen zufrieden. Relativ flach, nicht zu groß, vor allem plan gebaut und alle Pins sind seit 2 Jahren noch drin 
Am anderen Bike sind die Syntace, die haften auch nicht besser am Schuh, waren aber dreimal so teuer...


----------



## iAMx (5. Juli 2014)

Nice. Danke für die Info. Auf die hatte ich auch schon ein Blick geworfen, auch wegen dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.
War mir nicht sicher. Aber das ist man wohl eh nie, bevor man sie ausprobiert. Wenn sie aber bei dir schon zwei Jahre halten, werden sie meinen Ansprüchen fürs Probeweiße umsteigen sicher erstmal genügen.

So, Nachtrag. Die Pedale erscheinen mir auf den ersten Blick dem Preis entsprechend. Das Lager haut mich nun nicht vom Hocker, aber solage sie für ihren Preis nicht auseiander Fallen  mag ich darüber nicht klagen. Witzigerweise, hab ich bisher den besten Grip mit meinen Flipflops xD muss an der weichen Sohle liegen. Morgen werd ich mal die erste kleine Testrunde auf Flats drehen (nicht auf FlipFlops^^) und bin mal gespannt wie es so ist.
Ich fühl mich ja schon irgendwie unsicherer als mit Klicks... hoffentlich geht das mit Gewöhnung/passendem Schuhwerk weg.
Danke soweit erstmal 

Nachtrag Nr2. Also die FlipsFlops sind von meinen Schuhen wirklich die einzigen, mit denen ich halbwegs Grip hab. Alle anderen sind zu schmal und sonst wie unpassend.... Im Vergleich zu den Klicks ist das so eine einziges rumrutschen ohne Verbindung zum Bike...
Ich bezweifel etwas, dass es mit anderen Schuhen a la 5Ten etc. besser wird, vorrausgesetzt ich finde da Schuhe die mir nicht zu weit sind, aber vllt wirds ja mit anderen Schuhen eben doch besser. Vllt liegts auch an den Pins. Aber so viele Leute die mit Flatis fahren können ja auch nicht irren, denk ich mir mal.
Werde es nochmal mit dafür vorgesehenen Schuhen testen, aber so kann ich bisher nicht fahren xD bis ich nun Schuhe gefunden habe, kommen wieder meine geliebten Candys dran.
Werde mich also mal noch nach Schuhen umsehen. Wenn jemand ein Tipp hat, immer her damit


----------

